
Ash HN: Would you pay for a monthly magazine with step-by-step growth hacks? - hx_
Yes? How much? No? Why not?
======
a3n
No, but I'd read the web page while blocking ads. :)

Tongue in cheek pointing out that it's hard for the bigly publications to
collect money.

Are you an expert in growth hacks? Do I need growth hacks? I think a lot of
people just write these things for their own personal development, or as a way
to attract people to the larger moneymaker behind the publication. Like, your
consulting business.

------
wheelerwj
This is a pretty generic question, not really targetted proprerly. Why don't
you put up a landing page with some basic info and start collecting email
addresses from people who are interested?

------
dglass
The idea is interesting but I think the execution needs work. It's going to be
a hard sell to convince people to pay for a monthly magazine subscription.

Consider writing an ebook or self publishing a book instead. Maybe publish
some hacks for free on a blog to build an audience and that you can market
your book to.

